# Loads of questions on migrating to Canada!



## emmsie (May 11, 2009)

Myself & my husband have decided on migrating to Canada but I have no idea how to start this whole process & if its even a realistic option.
Our situation here in Ireland is dire. Dh lost his job 9 months ago & I've been a sahm to our 2 boys for the last 3.5 yrs. Dh has just gotten his HGV truck licence (he has 2 yrs experience on a prov) & I have a higher diploma in Early Childhood care & Education. We've been googling on/off for months now on different areas but Canada is so vast & diverse that its really hard to know where a good place to settle would be. 
Obviously getting visas is our main concern & I know there are different options. I came across a visa scheme aimed at getting truck drivers into Saskatchewan alright but then i read that there is high levels of crime in saskatoon. Can anyone offer any insight or maybe some good websites for info. Our main priorities are child friendly areas in a suburb of a city that doesnt get winter temp of - 35 or colder lol! Any help at all greatly appreciated. Emma


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

emmsie said:


> Myself & my husband have decided on migrating to Canada but I have no idea how to start this whole process & if its even a realistic option.
> Our situation here in Ireland is dire. Dh lost his job 9 months ago & I've been a sahm to our 2 boys for the last 3.5 yrs. Dh has just gotten his HGV truck licence (he has 2 yrs experience on a prov) & I have a higher diploma in Early Childhood care & Education. We've been googling on/off for months now on different areas but Canada is so vast & diverse that its really hard to know where a good place to settle would be.
> Obviously getting visas is our main concern & I know there are different options. I came across a visa scheme aimed at getting truck drivers into Saskatchewan alright but then i read that there is high levels of crime in saskatoon. Can anyone offer any insight or maybe some good websites for info. Our main priorities are child friendly areas in a suburb of a city that doesnt get winter temp of - 35 or colder lol! Any help at all greatly appreciated. Emma


You must decide which part of Canada you want to live in. As you say the country is vast with great differences from coast to coast.
It's nice having the ocean and mountains at your doorstep but unfortunately those two things don't put bread on the table or pay the mortgage/rent. I sincerely believe you should go where you can get a job. Saskatchewan is right in the middle of the country and is flat. I have family there, in Saskatoon, and they all live very satisfactory, prosperous and happy lives. There is crime there but there is everywhere. I doubt it's any worse than elsewhere in the country. Certainly my family have little or no contact with it. There is little difference between -35 and -40c and it does get cold there but this country is geared up to deal with the cold/snow/ice so don't let it worry you.


----------

